# why is dubstep so popular?



## uffie

It's like bad techno and techno is already bad to begin with.


----------



## ImWeird

I don't know... There were a few songs that I didn't mind, but now it just bothers me. To each his own!


----------



## njodis

Why is _____ music so popular?


----------



## xTKsaucex

Because its mint! An acquired taste but there is softcore dubstep like;











Its not all about huge drops and mind raping wobbles.


----------



## uffie

It all has that same break down noise. Does that put the dub in dubstep? This has to be an english thing


----------



## xTKsaucex

Urrrm no it doesn't. Artists decide whether they want drops or not and how subtle or intense the bass wobbles are. The 'dub' is the extended usage of modulated bass lines.

And yes its an English thing. We practically invented it. Probably the newest musical genre there is.

So you got softcore stuff. Which uses the wobbles as a support to the song. Like





And songs which use it intensely-





And you have the leading up to intense drops;


----------



## uffie

It's so terrible


----------



## xTKsaucex

Your ears must be needing repairs if you didn't like the Mt Eden one.


----------



## uffie

It takes no musical talent to create. That stuff could be created on garage band in like 10 min.


----------



## xTKsaucex

uffie said:


> It takes no musical talent to create. That stuff could be created on garage band in like 10 min.


XD, I got Fruity Loops and Acid Pro and I've been trying to learn how to make this stuff for a while now but pretty much given up. Such an ignorant statement it takes ages to learn music production programs and longer to actually learn how to effectively use it. Its like saying Graphic Design, Photography or Digital Painting doesn't take much skill or time to make as its computer based.


----------



## uffie

They are making like a 20 sec beat and looping it for like 4 min then adding something else. It's not hard to make. And yes those other things are easy because they are computer based.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Radiance by Gary Tonge. Digital painting. Give it your best shot to replicate using a graphics tablet and Adobe Photoshop. 

http://digitalart.org/images/artwork/0020000-20369/science-fiction/radiance.jpg

I eagerly await your attempt.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Dubstep isn't techno. Apart from some dubstep with techno aesthetics and the fact that they are distant relatives, they have almost nothing in common. Only people who don't know anything about electronic music refer to all of it as 'techno'.

Most dubstep does suck though; over-produced, wobbly, distorted tripe with cheesy vocals, annoying melodies or both; but as with any genre, there's always some good stuff in there if you look past the mass-market rubbish:


----------



## uffie

That just takes time. It's not nearly as hard as actually painting it. Now back to the original argument of these 20 sec loop beats that are suppose to be musically creative.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Duke of Prunes said:


> Most dubstep does suck though; over-produced, wobbly, distorted tripe with cheesy vocals, annoying melodies or both


aye, UKF lost its ways when they posted Feel Good by Modestep. Horrible.


----------



## successful

this why VVV










Never tried but it probably goes together perfect, like listening to reggae & rap music while smoking some greeeeen or purp lol


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

I didn't know it was here in the states, but I love creating it because it allows me to form a one man Metal band. Yes, mine sounds a lot like Metal.


----------



## kippan

Uffie why did you wait so long to release your album?!


----------



## Duke of Prunes

uffie said:


> That just takes time. It's not nearly as hard as actually painting it. Now back to the original argument of these 20 sec loop beats that are suppose to be musically creative.


Have you ever tried producing any electronic music? Have you tried producing ANY music at all? You don't sound like you've tried either.

Yes, any dumb kid can open up their DAW of choice, make a generic wobbly loop with presets for everything and repeat it 100 times, but it takes talent to consistently produce quality, unique, memorable (for the right reasons, not obnoxious hooks) tracks. Sequencers are truly a level playing field. If you actually tried listening to electronic music with a mature, critical ear as opposed to one of prejudice, this would be obvious.

If you're complaining about repetition, maybe you should take a look at the majority of the popular music produced in the last century. Repetitive basslines and drum tracks the norm.

By 'actually painting it' I supposed you mean physically performing it on an instrument? I guess your idea of 'musical talent' is some kid on YouTube mindlessly sweeping arpeggios at 10,000 notes per second then?


----------



## successful

A lot of dubstep is annoying but a few are listenable, like these
















Kid cudi "Memories" is good too but im not sure if that's dubstep because it doesn't have the "whop whomp" lol


----------



## Misanthropic79

uffie said:


> It's like bad techno and techno is already bad to begin with.


Techno is bad?

That's your opinion and atleast as far as Dubstep is concerned it's wrong as Dubstep is electronic, not techno. Dubstep is a mix of dub, electronic and hip hop. Listen to the beats, they're usually hip hop style and aren't quick enough to be labeled techno.

I'm guessing you're a Rock fan? A lot of rock fans have this opinion that if it's not guitar music it's s**t and unworthy of being called music. Rock to me is just noise and I'd rather listen to a dentist's drill for an hour straight than to be forced to listen to Nirvana/Metallica/Cannibal Corpse etc etc.

Does that make it unworthy? Hell no!

We like it because it catches our ears in a pleasing way just like everyone else likes what pleases theirs. You don't have to like Dubstep but don't get all condescending about it either.


----------



## Nefury

Dubstep is popular because being a dickhead is also popular, they seem to go hand in hand!

I jest, that isn't the case for all dubstep lovers obviously, just most of them are complete mongs. I like the odd song that happens to fall under the dubstep category though.


----------



## Hello22

Its alright. Can get too repetitive and head wreaking. I dont like all those huge drops in alot of dubstep tunes.


----------



## LALoner

What is dubstep?


----------



## Misanthropic79

Nefury said:


> Dubstep is popular because being a d**khead is also popular, they seem to go hand in hand!
> 
> I jest, that isn't the case for all dubstep lovers obviously, just most of them are complete mongs.


I'll agree with you there, the whole "this song is so dirty I switched to porn" crowd are gigantic d**kheads.


----------



## uffie

Duke of Prunes said:


> Have you ever tried producing any electronic music? Have you tried producing ANY music at all? You don't sound like you've tried either.
> 
> Yes, any dumb kid can open up their DAW of choice, make a generic wobbly loop with presets for everything and repeat it 100 times, but it takes talent to consistently produce quality, unique, memorable (for the right reasons, not obnoxious hooks) tracks. Sequencers are truly a level playing field. If you actually tried listening to electronic music with a mature, critical ear as opposed to one of prejudice, this would be obvious.
> 
> If you're complaining about repetition, maybe you should take a look at the majority of the popular music produced in the last century. Repetitive basslines and drum tracks the norm.
> 
> By 'actually painting it' I supposed you mean physically performing it on an instrument? I guess your idea of 'musical talent' is some kid on YouTube mindlessly sweeping arpeggios at 10,000 notes per second then?


wompwompwomp ewkfdejwifrhew womp womp womp juwfdweuijfrew womp womp womp damn that uk music scene is trash.


----------



## Your Crazy

It's odd that this genre originated in England, because usually some of the best music comes from there, not predictable, horrific, repetitive ear-bleeding wobbles, and beats that only a half-brained stoner could find listenable.

O, and btw...


----------



## prudence

uffie said:


> wompwompwomp ewkfdejwifrhew womp womp womp juwfdweuijfrew womp womp womp *damn that uk music scene is trash.*


Say whaa whaa? The ridiculous above makes you seem a wee bit silly. Just a bit... maybe a smidge. Anywho, feel free to dislike an entire musical genre to your hearts content. I'll be over here listening to zee wompwompwomp ewkfdejwifrhew womp womp womp juwfdweuijfrew womp womp womp and be off, good day sir.


----------



## PLarry

I know somebody who likes dubstep, and his best friend actually makes it. But they are both major stoners. Like on an everyday basis. And they also have a tendency to do various other "drugs" frequently. I'm not saying there is a connection as much as a correlation.

Me, I don't get it.


----------



## General Shy Guy

Not a big fan, but this song is delicious:


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption

People who like music based on genres are foolish anyway.

Some dubstep songs are good, a lot aren't. But saying that it's easy to create...haha, that's so ridiculous.

I have a mountain of good dubstep songs. You're probably listening to the wrong ones.


----------



## Primordial Loop

Another "I don't like it, so why do others?" type thread, huh? I still don't get how some seemingly intelligent individuals can come off as being so ignorant.

But I'll agree to a degree, Rusko took the genre in a less than favorable direction with his incessant _wobble-wobble_ bull****. However that's just my opinion. And please, don't confuse Dubstep with "Brostep".


----------



## Rixy

It's probably already been established and I missed it somewhere, but does Dubstep have any connection to dub at all? By Dub, I mean the genre that derived from reggae.


----------



## leave me alone

uffie said:


> wompwompwomp ewkfdejwifrhew womp womp womp juwfdweuijfrew womp womp womp damn that uk music scene is trash.


I dont like dubstep myself, but you are the most ignorant clueless fool i have seen in a long time.


----------



## njodis

So what kind of music do you listen to bro?


----------



## xTKsaucex

ViLLiO said:


> I didn't know it was here in the states, but I love creating it because it allows me to form a one man Metal band. Yes, mine sounds a lot like Metal.


I've noticed loads of metal heads liking Dubstep instantly. Its like we just love noise in general 

Say whhhat - you got Skrillex + Bassnectar


----------



## uffie

I get it. One has to be on drugs to find this trash enjoyable


----------



## xTKsaucex




----------



## uffie

Sorry if pressing on a laptop doesn't impress me.


----------



## xTKsaucex

I also love posthardcore metal :


----------



## uffie

That is irrelevant to this thread.


----------



## xTKsaucex

so what do you listen to then genre wise?


----------



## uffie

Not dumpstep


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Yeah...nah. I don't get it. Maybe it'll grow on me..but most probably not.


----------



## Misanthropic79

Rixy said:


> It's probably already been established and I missed it somewhere, but does Dubstep have any connection to dub at all? By Dub, I mean the genre that derived from reggae.


Early dubstep had dub samples/influences, nowadays not so much.

Example:


----------



## uffie

LaRibbon said:


> ^ You listen to uffie?
> 
> uke


Not at all.


----------



## bezoomny

Rixy said:


> It's probably already been established and I missed it somewhere, but does Dubstep have any connection to dub at all? By Dub, I mean the genre that derived from reggae.


I was wondering the same thing. I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## Misanthropic79

LaRibbon said:


> ^ You listen to uffie?
> 
> uke


Puke indeed, I just looked it up on YouTube as I'd never heard of them. I avoid the pop music scene, radio, MTV etc etc like the plague.

So Uffie, little auto-tune teen b**tches who can't sing are talented but Dubstep DJ's are not?

Priceless!


----------



## xTKsaucex

Misanthropic79 said:


> Puke indeed, I just looked it up on YouTube as I'd never heard of them. I avoid the pop music scene, radio, MTV etc etc like the plague.
> 
> So Uffie, little auto-tune teen b**tches who can't sing are talented but Dubstep DJ's are not?
> 
> Priceless!


close thread/ And get on with life. :clap


----------



## uffie

Misanthropic79 said:


> Puke indeed, I just looked it up on YouTube as I'd never heard of them. I avoid the pop music scene, radio, MTV etc etc like the plague.
> 
> So Uffie, little auto-tune teen b**tches who can't sing are talented but Dubstep DJ's are not?
> 
> Priceless!


My name didnt come from that. Read the thread before you trash me.


----------



## xTKsaucex

uffie said:


> My name didnt come from that. Read the thread before you trash me.


santa has something to say, he has a present for you:


----------



## Misanthropic79

uffie said:


> My name didnt come from that. Read the thread before you trash me.


Oh I read your denial of the uffie link, I just don't believe you. If you didn't get it from the s**ty singer then how did you come up with it, pure coincidence? LOL!

BTW, I wouldn't trash you if you weren't such an ignorant troll.


----------



## Misanthropic79

xTKsaucex said:


> santa has something to say, he has a present for you:


LOL! So does Datsik and Flux Pavillion, listen to the words uffie and follow suit.


----------



## uffie

Misanthropic79 said:


> Oh I read your denial of the uffie link, I just don't believe you. If you didn't get it from the s**ty singer then how did you come up with it, pure coincidence? LOL!
> 
> BTW, I wouldn't trash you if you weren't such an ignorant troll.


I haven't said one bad thing about *anyone* in this thread. Me saying a genre of music is complete garbage, hardly makes me a troll. Who's the ignorant one?


----------



## Misanthropic79

uffie said:


> Me saying a genre of music is complete garbage, hardly makes me a troll. Who's the ignorant one?


Actually it does.

There's nothing wrong with disliking certain genres of music but we all don't go starting threads about how "Country sucks" or "Metal sucks" because those people are intitled to like that music without some d**khead telling them it's all lame and devoid of artistic merit simply because we don't like it.

If I'd asked you out of the blue "Hey uffie, do you like dubstep?" and you'd replied "No, it's garbage" there'd be nothing wrong with that but seeing as you started a thread about how it sucks purely to get a rise outta people, don't complain when you _get_ a rise outta people.

We tried rationally explaining why we like it btw and you just kept the insults coming so don't pretend that you were looking for an honest explanation. You're only aiming to annoy people with stupid insults.

You're trolling, plain and simple.


----------



## njodis

Trolls these days put forth so little effort.


----------



## Misanthropic79

njodis said:


> Trolls these days put forth so little effort.


Indeed!:clap


----------



## uffie

Misanthropic79 said:


> Actually it does.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with disliking certain genres of music but we all don't go starting threads about how "Country sucks" or "Metal sucks" because those people are intitled to like that music without some d**khead telling them it's all lame and devoid of artistic merit simply because we don't like it.


First of all stop with the personal attacks. I have not been hostile towards you. I'm really sorry if my posts dont agree with your rules of the internet. Defend the genre if you feel so strong. Attacking me personally is really low of you.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Mate, its just the fact you came into this rant with firstly no clue about dubstep and general music production. Secondly, most of your replies are just rhetoric with no credible means for debate. And then you just use passive aggressive replies like "oh so I need to be on drugs to like this" etc so no wonder most of your replies are met with hostility or stupidity. :blank \I dont think you've even bothered to ask anyone on here why we like it. Hell at the start of the thread I was trying to give more subtle examples but shouldn't have bothered. 

And to be honest, all you have to do is not listen to it. Its not like anyone's forcing you too.


----------



## AussiePea

Can't say I understand the music myself, it's...quite awful. That being said people find my music awful as well so different strokes for different folks! Not sure why people care, it's not like other peoples taste in music has some major negative impact on your life.


----------



## uffie

It's not im going completely out of my way to post about this garbage music.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Then I'm out. Btw, if you listen to that New Found Glory band all I can say is auto tuned so you can talk about skill all you want...


----------



## Katatonic

Well, anyone here who is a fan of Korn and dubstep can be happy. Apparently Korn's next album is going to be heavily influenced by dubstep :no

Totally not making that up, either. www.blabbermouth.net scroll down a bit til you find it.


----------



## xTKsaucex

^ oh dear. Linkin Park going all Pendulum wannabe's was bad enough but seriously?


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

To keep it simple; dubstep is fun, and it rubs me in a way that no Metal ever has 

That said, I do not confine myself to one specific sound, but there are certainly elements of dubstep that I utilize because I find it progressive. I think my music can be referred to as more industrialized Metal than anything else. The artist doesn't define the music, the music defines the artist.

Everyone is different, so feel free to stick to your beloved indie "music".


----------



## uffie

xTKsaucex said:


> Then I'm out. Btw, if you listen to that New Found Glory band all I can say is auto tuned so you can talk about skill all you want...


They still play instruments and put on a awesome live show. Ill agree the singer can't sing without autotune. He still writes catchy songs.






without autotune






with autotune

Using autotune isn't that bad if it's used to polish up vocals.


----------



## bezoomny

The defensiveness displayed by you dubstep fans makes me suspect that _somewhere_ you, too, know that it's garbage. People claim to hate genres of music all the time. Come _on_.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Not at all. Theres some bad dubstep artists out there but its not a thread ranting on about one given artist its the whole genre including anything electronic made so techno, liquid, drum n bass, trance etc which I adore so I would be partially defensive. I like most things under the sun genre wise and give time trying to listen to new and old stuff but this guy / girl is clearly not being open minded so screw it.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

meh.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

bezoomny said:


> The defensiveness displayed by you dubstep fans makes me suspect that _somewhere_ you, too, know that it's garbage. People claim to hate genres of music all the time. Come _on_.


There's crap in all genres, that doesn't mean they should be blindly written off by people who have only heard a couple of crappy commercial songs that use their aesthetics. This is especially true of genres that cover a wide range of style.


----------



## prudence

xTKsaucex said:


> And songs which use it intensely-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have the leading up to intense drops;


Wee-oow, the first two were beautiful. Is it lame that I pretended to be a robot while listening to the last song? Actually, yeah...don't answer that.


----------



## uffie

The fact that the songs that were posted were remixes of other songs, makes them seem even more uncreative.


----------



## xTKsaucex

uffie said:


> The fact that the songs that were posted were remixes of other songs, makes them seem even more uncreative.


reason being is that many dubstep acts dont have Ellie Goulding on speed dial or as a next door neighbor, so buy the vocal samples from the industry and record labels, cough* or torrent to get vocals to work with. Most who make it big however end up featuring artists to make original songs. Nero, for example, picked up Alana and she's worked with them on their up and coming album:


----------



## BuzzAldrin

The people who listen to dubstep are complete wankers where I live.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Try Newcastle up north. Nothing more funnier / annoying than charvers and their hardhouse 'un'tsss, un'tsss,un'tsss,un'tsss,un'tsss,un'tsss,' playing full whilst driving about in their Subaru Impreza's calling everyone f-in daftie's


----------



## Misanthropic79

uffie said:


> First of all stop with the personal attacks. I have not been hostile towards you. I'm really sorry if my posts dont agree with your rules of the internet. Defend the genre if you feel so strong. Attacking me personally is really low of you.


You're like a guy who picks a street fight, but loses and then goes to the police to press charges because you lost. If you don't want trouble, DONT START IT!

Seriously though, this is going around in circles so I'm done playing with you.


----------



## softshock11

whatever I like listening to music not arguing about it.

it was awesome when i first got in to it but its no big deal to me anymore


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Misanthropic79 said:


> You're like a guy who picks a street fight, but loses and then goes to the police to press charges because you lost. If you don't want trouble, DONT START IT!


This is getting a little too personal. Some people don't like dubstep.. It's hardly surprising.


----------



## uffie

Misanthropic79 said:


> You're like a guy who picks a street fight, but loses and then goes to the police to press charges because you lost. If you don't want trouble, DONT START IT!
> 
> Seriously though, this is going around in circles so I'm done playing with you.


If only you had a clue


----------



## Duke of Prunes

This thread sucks. Somebody post more dubstep (not wobble though plix).


----------



## Misanthropic79

Duke of Prunes said:


> This thread sucks. Somebody post more dubstep (not wobble though plix).


Here ya go!


----------



## xTKsaucex

Nice to see some Caspa, you old skool kids. :teeth

To OP, so do you see no merit in all music that has some electronic sounds in like;











or do you just rule out electronic all together?


----------



## Misanthropic79

Had to post this, I love the dubstep parodies!


----------



## xTKsaucex

^ awwww awww wobble. Never beat the death metal version but the Charlie Sheen one is hilarious. The screwed up bass works well with the screwed up individual; God bless though ;]


----------



## uffie

xTKsaucex said:


> Nice to see some Caspa, you old skool kids. :teeth
> 
> To OP, so do you see no merit in all music that has some electronic sounds in like;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or do you just rule out electronic all together?


I like the faint and the postal service


----------



## Misanthropic79

^^Bi-winning Ephixa is bloody awesome, downloaded that for regular play.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Not dubstep related, but any detractors of sampling should listen to this house tune comprised entirely (not sure about the drums and the bass, but they may be as well) of sub-1 second clips of FM radio cut and tuned to pitch. Absolutely ingenious.






Click on 480p, listen in stereo and turn the volume up.

If you think that all sampling is cheap or that all electronic music is some kid holding down CTRL+V, think again.


----------



## Misanthropic79

^^^ Personally I can't stand House music, it's like softcore porn but that song is pretty trippy.


----------



## njodis

Time for some brostep!!!


----------



## Marakunda

Dubstep literally hurts my ears..... It's SO overrated.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

Thanks for your opinion.

*goes under water in the bathtub with dubstep playing*

I know this sounds weird but those with square tubs, try putting your bass speaker on the side of the tub so it touches it. Fill the tub up with water, put on dubstep, and turn off the lights. Lay in the tub, submerged.

It feels so good, reminds me of those gum commercials, where you see giant octopuses and ****. 

Too much time on my hands lol.


----------



## Lateralus

After browsing through this thread and listening to a bunch of the posted links, I've discovered I am not a fan of dubstep.


----------



## millenniumman75

Why is it called "dubstep".


----------



## uffie

dumpstep


----------



## xTKsaucex

millenniumman75 said:


> Why is it called "dubstep".


Anyone here can help me fill in, but my understanding is that it links back to 'dub' music which was music movement which predominately creates remixes of songs which started back in the 60's I think. This form has pretty much influenced all modern music but when dubstep hit the scene about a decade ago there were a few artists who did dark toned drum n bass music which is typically average 180 beats per minute whereas dubstep is slowed down considerably which was named 2 step timing to a typical timing of about 140-150bpm. So the name just came about by adding dub + 2 step and got dubstep.

so drum n bass speed;





dubba jonny can help here with dubstep speed;





quite a difference.


----------



## Raulz0r

I still don't know what's with the hate on dubstep and people who enjoy it, some like stuff like Pop music, some enjoy Rock, some like to beat their head to Hip-Hop, and other we like to listen to dubstep, if you don't like it it's okay, but stop making "witty" remarks like "this music is crap, and people who listen it are dumb" people need to realize we are not obligated to listen to the same kind of music like anyone else, if you don't get bothered by someone like on the public transportation listening to it without headphones, why do you care, seriously


----------



## Misanthropic79

Wobblegirl :heart's dubstep!






She was faking it btw people, don't go getting all pc on me.


----------



## changeforthebetter

jeeze so much hate on a music genre, does everyone like tomatoes and knitting?. No one said you have to like it


----------



## Skycrawler

It would seem you've condemned dubstep based on limited knowledge of it. 1st off let me say that no, I don't like all dubstep, but i don't like every song I've heard in every genre either. To say all dubstep is hip hop-ish is wrong. Korn just released an album of nothing but collabs with various dubstep artists. Or listen to artists such as rusko, Nero, some of flux pavilion, to name some of the big names. Some artists are hip hop influenced, others are metal, skrillex is electro & glitch influenced, depends on who you're listening to.

Also I wouldn't say its all that easy to produce either. I was formerly nearly strictly a trance producer, which I find much easier to produce. I got hooked on dubstep when i first heard it, its just so different & I love the randomness of it. Btw, drum & bass changes every 20 seconds, so does psy trance, in some genres its necessary to keep the beat alive, but that's why I love it, its not overly repetitive. 

Last, the wobble bass isn't what makes dubstep dubstep, there's some artists out there that don't use it at all. Dubstep falls between 138 & 142 bpm, & the drums run at half tempo, kick & snare are essential. There's clean dubstep & dirty dubstep, the dirty kind is what focuses more on the wobble bass.


----------



## Toppington

Don't know. I've never heard an original song of the genre that I like. Only thing I've heard that I liked was a dubstep remix of an old video game song.


----------



## Unexist

its just a phase, people are already getting over it fast, it will dissapear faster than any other music genre im sure


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Eh, people like terrible music


----------



## FakeWorld

I don't really know..I guess it's because it's the type of music they play at raves, and people think it's cool to listen to it. Same with shuffling. I feel like every single teenager likes dubstep, and I'm the only one who feels that it's just crap. I prefer music that is lyrical. Heck, I prefer music, not computer generated crap.


----------



## enzo

It started out in houses, basements, dorm rooms, and parties. Dubstep has a history to it. But as with every emerging genre, big labels dilute it enough to become profitable once they get their hands on it. It's changed massively in the last 4-5 years. Most of this newer stuff, to me, doesn't have the same melodic feel as what was around a few years ago. But hey, people like what they like.

A thumbs up for folks in the UK developing new music every few years. Personally, I think it's about damn time this music became popular. It's had enough transformations until now. Something new is good. Certainly something you _know_ was made by those who enjoy listening to it.


----------



## 161

just wondering i dont know too much dubstep but for dubstep fans what do you think of this song?






i am wondering if its good dubstep or not

personally i do enjoy dubstep from what i have heard, i acknowledge it is mindless music but it sounds really good imo i can understand why its so hated though


----------



## nemesis1

Theres some great dubstep around if you look for it, just a shame that the genre has been tarnished with this all high-pitched screechy mainstream crap thats popular right now.


----------



## iBlaze

uffie said:


> dumpstep


Old, but, such an ignorant prick -_-


----------



## quietmusicman

Because people aren't realizing how amazing metal is


----------



## xchexguerillax

Wub Wub Wub Wub Wub Wub Wub womp womp Wub 

What's that one called its probably my favorite


----------



## xchexguerillax

No but seriously borgore- love. And bassnecter


----------



## 161

quietmusicman said:


> Because people aren't realizing how amazing metal is


metal rules too


----------



## sunnydaysnitch

uffie said:


> It takes no musical talent to create. That stuff could be created on garage band in like 10 min.


OMG no. I have Garageband and I can't get anything near it. o.o You don't need to play instruments (which is great for me since I can only play piano) but that doesn't mean it doesn't take talent.


----------



## CoolSauce

quietmusicman said:


> Because people aren't realizing how amazing metal is


the funny thing is that the majority of people who listen to Skrillex and similar mainstream 'dubstep' (it's not actual dubstep but that's a whole different story) are also avid metal listeners


----------



## CoolSauce

uffie said:


> It takes no musical talent to create. That stuff could be created on garage band in like 10 min.


I dare you to download a DAW (grab an illegal cracked version if you feel necessary) and produce something which sounds legit.

so many people are completely ignorant at how electronic music is made and yet pretend to know as a fact that it takes no talent.

btw, any originally composed music you hear in movies is all computer generated too. Just saying.


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

Listen to Skrillex. He is AMAZING


----------



## AussiePea

^^ lol


----------



## MetalRacer

Can't stand any of that electronic crap. Of course, I do admit I like some video game music (I am big into the 8-bit and 16-bit eras), but I prefer to hear real instruments and real vocals (with absolutely no auto-tune in the mix).


----------



## MetalRacer

You know I'm right.


----------



## Lateralus

I've tried to give it a fair chance but I have to say nearly all Dubstep makes me cringe.


----------



## scriabin221

You kids turn that flubstep down! It's making my hearing aid go haywire!


----------



## 50piecesteve

wow so many people getting all butt hurt over music, my opinion?? every time i listen to it, i have the sudden urge to take a s***


----------



## beshino

I'm actually liking some of misanthropic's choices. Also... this is a very old thread. ;\



50piecesteve said:


> wow so many people getting all butt hurt over music, my opinion?? every time i listen to it, i have the sudden urge to take a s***


That's great! It'd work quite well if you were constipated. lol


----------



## Nekomata

I don't listen to it. I hear everyone going on about it, which is one reason I'll never listen to it in my life xD


----------



## Freiheit

I find it funny that it's usually the crappy "dubstep" (i.e. Skrillex) that is the most popular. A lot of people where I live have never even heard the real stuff yet they think they're experts on it or something.


----------



## wildcherry876

A lot of people I know used to like it...before it became too "mainstream" for them. So now they decided that they hate it...god damn hipsters.

Anyways, I still like it. It's pretty catchy.


----------



## jkpofficial

xTKsaucex said:


> XD, I got Fruity Loops and Acid Pro and I've been trying to learn how to make this stuff for a while now but pretty much given up. Such an ignorant statement it takes ages to learn music production programs and longer to actually learn how to effectively use it. Its like saying Graphic Design, Photography or Digital Painting doesn't take much skill or time to make as its computer based.


Coming from a hardstyle/house/dnb producer, dubstep takes no effort at all to produce, I looked at it like this, the worse it sounded, the better it was. Maybe you should get some real production software, because it really is not difficult to produce dubstep, if you want something hard to produce, try dnb


----------



## xTKsaucex

jkpofficial said:


> Coming from a hardstyle/house/dnb producer, dubstep takes no effort at all to produce, I looked at it like this, the worse it sounded, the better it was. Maybe you should get some real production software, because it really is not difficult to produce dubstep, if you want something hard to produce, try dnb


Differ here entirely. DnB is easier imo, especially if your a minimalist producer. Dubstep modulated bass takes a bit of know how with wave forms. Like when I started to play around I had bass tones in my head but found it incredibly difficult to produce what I heard in my mind. If you look at Nero or Blackmill for example, watered down dubstep (although my favourite), I understand where your coming from. As soon as you enter Zomboy, Skrillex territory where glitch influence is added it gets harder.

You maybe right though as I can imagine creating dnb along the lines of Camo and Krooked or recently Netsky, where there's more bass added, I can see merging the two being a bit of a headache.

As for real production software - no can do. Don't have the time any more playing with unrealistic dreams ;] - arts all I care about now.

An example of what I mean is;





 - not particularly minimalist I know. But I don't keep a track on it as its not my cup of tea. But you know what I mean. I do have mate who loves minimalist its annoying he;s not here right now as I would have put up a better example. Not to say I don't keep up with Brookes Brothers though they're ace!

vs


----------



## xTKsaucex

IfUSeekAmy said:


> Listen to Skrillex. He is AMAZING





Ospi said:


> ^^ lol


:clap - no don't listen to Skrillex. Maybe Summit but thats about it. And thats only because I love Ellie Goulding :b

I used to like him until every song sounded the same.


----------



## xTKsaucex

only Skrillex song worth listening to nowadays ;






oh Ellie GOulding, you put me to sleep on this sunny afternoon


----------



## iBlaze

Reasoning why I listen to dubstep, or as some would call the type I listen to "brostep" is because I'm a fan of more aggressive and upbeat music, and it just catches my ear.


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

dubstep is 21st century Disco, it's just a huge fad that'll blow over in 5-10 years. I've tried to get into that stuff before and I just can't. Pretty much all of my friends are into that crap so i've heard my share of Skrillex, Big gigantic, and modestep and none of it appeals to me at all.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Onesize Fitzpatrick said:


> dubstep is 21st century Disco, it's just a huge fad that'll blow over in 5-10 years. I've tried to get into that stuff before and I just can't. Pretty much all of my friends are into that crap so i've heard my share of Skrillex, Big gigantic, and modestep and none of it appeals to me at all.


Big Gigantic I haven't heard but Skrillex and Modestep aren't good. Agreed. Try these;





















there will probably be the arrogant *** hole dubstep lovers who will be all 'those are the most popular suggestion ...wahhh wahh.' but theres a reason why.


----------



## Rest or Real?

Yeah, it's fun to hate on Sonny Moore (Skrillex), but he's banking luscious checks and having mad fun while doing it. Though, I agree his sound stays predominantly the same.

Bet you kids didn't know he was the frontman of From First To Last.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Rest or Real? said:


> Yeah, it's fun to hate on Sonny Moore (Skrillex), but he's banking luscious checks and having mad fun while doing it. Though, I agree his sound stays predominantly the same.


For me it is a case that he's become such a musical icon for America that basically you guys think he invented dubstep. :yes


----------



## Rest or Real?

xTKsaucex said:


> For me it is a case that he's become such a musical icon for America that basically you guys think he invented dubstep. :yes


Well, Americans also hail Russel Brand and Ricky Gervais as the best things since sliced bread; it all means nothing, lol.

And Skrillex DID invent dubstep T_T


----------



## xTKsaucex

Rest or Real? said:


> Well, Americans also hail Russel Brand and Ricky Gervais as the best things since sliced bread; it all means nothing, lol.
> 
> And Skrillex DID invent dubstep T_T


I hope that last line is a joke dude. I really do. :b You;ll find the Londoners are to be thanked for that.


----------



## Rest or Real?

xTKsaucex said:


> I hope that last line is a joke dude. I really do. :b You;ll find the Londoners are to be thanked for that.


Should have implemented the ol' "/sarcasm", lol.


----------



## Aphexfan

Im kind of mixed on dubstep :con I really enjoy some stuff from Burial but theres really been nothing else that's caught my ear really


----------



## SupaDupaFly

To dubstep or not to dubstep that is the question


----------



## laura024

Haters gonna hate. I like Skrillex.


----------



## komorikun

Psytrance is so much better.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Onesize Fitzpatrick said:


> dubstep is 21st century Disco, it's just a huge fad that'll blow over in 5-10 years. I've tried to get into that stuff before and I just can't. Pretty much all of my friends are into that crap so i've heard my share of Skrillex, Big gigantic, and modestep and none of it appeals to me at all.


oh and dude - want to impress your friends. Just hit with this;






I've posted this all over here recently but it is amazingly good.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Real dubstep has deep, clean sub bass, not wobbly distorted mid bass!


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

xTKsaucex said:


> Big Gigantic I haven't heard but Skrillex and Modestep aren't good. Agreed. Try these;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there will probably be the arrogant *** hole dubstep lovers who will be all 'those are the most popular suggestion ...wahhh wahh.' but theres a reason why.


that first Nero video was pretty good, didn't like the Mt.Eden one much though, and blackmill was decent. 
it's still a fad, but (like most music) has redeemable qualities to it.




this^ is more in-line with most of the stuff I listen to... I think it's called deathstep lol


----------



## xTKsaucex

Aye nice. Sticking with Nero you also need;





















DO go through them though. Still don't like then thats enough Nero suggestions from me =P

Remember to change the sound quality on all of these !


----------



## xTKsaucex

Onesize Fitzpatrick said:


> that first Nero video was pretty good,l


ME AND YOU ROCKS. So glad when I heard that first on youtube then a month later it was on national radio. I got up and said 'yessss finally worthwhile stuff on the radio instead of all this R n B ****'.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

njodis said:


> Why is _____ music so popular?


:clap:clap


----------



## Grimsey

Of all the electronic genres, it had to be dubstep.


----------



## uffie

You people know I made this thread over a year ago? Way to never let go lol. I actually recently saw skrillex live. He put on a pretty good show. I still wouldn't put it on my ipod, but I'd probably go to another show.


----------



## xTKsaucex

uffie said:


> You people know I made this thread over a year ago? Way to never let go lol. I actually recently saw skrillex live. He put on a pretty good show. I still wouldn't put it on my ipod, but I'd probably go to another show.


.....Nero lol






I really do need to get a group of peeps together sometime. Missed them last time they were up here due to work commitments grrrr


----------



## xTKsaucex

Duke of Prunes said:


> Real dubstep has deep, clean sub bass, not wobbly distorted mid bass!


ohhh here we go. 'I've known dubstep since before 2005 thus I'm superior' lolz


----------



## Duke of Prunes

xTKsaucex said:


> ohhh here we go. 'I've known dubstep since before 2005 thus I'm superior' lolz


Nah I'm just a casual almost-a-fan of it, but wobbly bass makes my ears bleed :lol


----------



## Ltg

The world may never know.


----------



## Peter Attis

Because it's awesome!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

laura024 said:


> Haters gonna hate. *I like Skrillex*.


Too bad:sigh, maybe someday you will learn to like dubstep. :lol


----------



## AceEmoKid

Cus dubstep is awesome. Duh.


----------



## xTKsaucex

oh btw, I've been chatting with Mistabishi online for a few days now and he's pointed me in the direction of some of his latest works.

In terms of original sounds, Mistabishi IS the way forwards. Seriously check it out. Not just modulated bass though, his choice and exploration of percussion is also experimental.






Real stand up guy btw. Hates the mainstream and tries to constantly find new sounds to wow his listeners.

PS = I know it says DnB but there's a load of modulated bass in there


----------



## Ambivert

As an audiophile I appreciate the sonic landscape I heard from dubstep tracks (not brostep skrillex but good stuff). The textures, noises, and tones are so unique. It is one of my favorite genres of music now, along with drum n bass. I have just evolved my musical tastes thats all... Believe it or not I was always a huge metal fan (still am but of math metal like meshuggah instead of thrash) and sort of snob elitist about it. I love the skitterish time signatures involved too...and that phat bass ;p


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Tbh most dubstep modern DnB just sounds like wobbly or fast pop music respectively.

99% of DnB released in the last ten years just sounds like this to my ears:





There's still some good sounds coming out, but most people will never get to hear them because the only exposure they have to electronic music is through radio stations that are saturated with generic electro house and brostep pop music, or at mainstream clubs that just follow the latest trends and play generic crap every night while the punters drink away what little capacity they have for critical thought.

I like syncopation, non-formulaic composition, creative harmonies/chord progressions/melodies, etc, rather than loud, childish obnoxiousness applied to the DnB or dubstep formats. A good tune should captivate you and provoke emotion/thought/imagination, and obnoxious, repetitive, distorted synth lines over generic 2-step beats and derivative wobbly basslines don't do that for me. Maybe being a jazz fan and a musician has turned me into a snob?


----------



## xTKsaucex

Duke of Prunes said:


> 99% of DnB released in the last ten years just sounds like this to my ears:

















As for Dubstep for those who cant be arsed to go through peoples suggestions. A quote I agree with below was:

"*This is dubstep﻿ before dubstep was dubstep. Also skrillex was an embrio when this came out. Even hipsters can handle how dirty this **** is, considering their own hygiene practices.*"






It is unfortunate these days are over and replaced with bands like Modestep. I still love my Nero though even if it is watered down dubstep but at least they brought some good sounds with them along the way.

But speaking with Mistabishi he's trying to resurrect a new underground sound. What better than UK grime to be honest.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Mistabishi definitely produces some good stuff (some of it does make me cringe, but that's true even of even my favourite artists in any genre), though the fake DJing incident kinda damaged my opinion of him. Tbh, the best DnB coming out these days is from Scientific Wax, Subtle Audio, and Paradox's various labels, etc; no synthy 2-step sellout rubbish there, just good jungle.


----------



## Ali477

I cant stand it tbh it all sounds like an underwater construction site to me lol


----------



## xTKsaucex

Duke of Prunes said:


> Mistabishi definitely produces some good stuff (some of it does make me cringe, but that's true even of even my favourite artists in any genre), though the fake DJing incident kinda damaged my opinion of him. Tbh, the best DnB coming out these days is from *Scientific Wax*, *Subtle Audio*, and *Paradox's* various labels, etc; no synthy 2-step sellout rubbish there, just good jungle.


made a list, will look into

you got any examples of best work? Please post =D


----------



## Duke of Prunes

xTKsaucex said:


> made a list, will look into
> 
> you got any examples of best work? Please post =D


These are a few favourites from the usual suspects of those labels (some of these tunes are from other labels though, which you should also check out).

Equinox - Unity
Equinox - Do You Understand Me
Nebula - Platinum Jazz
Nebula - Chords of Sorrow
Sub - Skadi (Nebula Blue Note Remix)
Nucleus & Paradox - Labyrinthine
Paradox - Curse of Coincidence
Alaska (aka Paradox) - Afterlife
Alaska & Seba - Back From Eternity
Alaska & Seba - Perpetual
Seba - Day By Night

I think they're all on YouTube somewhere, but I'm a lazy git, so you'll have to find them (shouldn't be hard). :lol

Much prefer this type of DnB over the usual 'synthetic' sounds, ultra-fast and ultra-boring 2-step beats, and excessive compression of most modern DnB - really appeals to the 70s funk/fusion fan and occasional drummer in me.

Let me know what you think! :boogie


----------



## xTKsaucex

Duke of Prunes said:


> Mistabishi definitely produces some good stuff (some of it does make me cringe, but that's true even of even my favourite artists in any genre), *though the fake DJing incident kinda damaged my opinion of him.* Tbh, the best DnB coming out these days is from Scientific Wax, Subtle Audio, and Paradox's various labels, etc; no synthy 2-step sellout rubbish there, just good jungle.


Aye read about that, what exactly happened?


----------



## Duke of Prunes

xTKsaucex said:


> Aye read about that, what exactly happened?


He was booked to do a live set at some Hospital Records night, but the club supposedly lacked the space to accommodate his sampler and whatever other gear he was going to use, so he just put on a pre-recorded mix CD then pretended to mix by hitting random buttons on the mixer and faffing around on the decks with the same two vinyls for the whole set. Some say that there was actually enough space to set up his gear, and that he just couldn't be bothered to perform, but who knows? His production skills more than make up for it, anyway.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Duke of Prunes said:


> He was booked to do a live set at some Hospital Records night, but the club supposedly lacked the space to accommodate his sampler and whatever other gear he was going to use, so he just put on a pre-recorded mix CD then pretended to mix by hitting random buttons on the mixer and faffing around on the decks with the same two vinyls for the whole set. Some say that there was actually enough space to set up his gear, and that he just couldn't be bothered to perform, but who knows? His production skills more than make up for it, anyway.


XD forgive me while I laugh. After speaking with him, it will be the former I'm sure of it. Why? Because this guy has serious PASSION about what he does. If there wasn't enough space to give the masses his sounds he would have got pissed off. He likes people to hear his work, but equally he likes people to experience new sounds so by not making sure there wasn't enough space he probably got bloody annoyed.

But you know what they say about passion and obsessiveness. The latter just won the day there.


----------



## Patriot

successful said:


> A lot of dubstep is annoying but a few are listenable, like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid cudi "Memories" is good too but im not sure if that's dubstep because it doesn't have the "whop whomp" lol


 First song isn't even dubstep lol


----------



## i will be

it boggles my mind how dubstep suddenly exploded in the united states. then i read this today by the producer martyn:

_*What's your take on what America now understands as dubstep*?_
_[Laughing] It has very little to do with me! Dubstep in the US has taken the place of nu metal. An electronic music rave in America now is like a Limp Bizkit concert 10 years ago. If you listen to a Skrillex set, it's basically just an orgasmic reaction every three minutes. It has little to do with what dubstep was really all about, which was sort of a meditation on bass. Now it's like a caricature of that in the US._

that seems about right.


----------



## Elizabeth419

Patriot said:


> First song isn't even dubstep lol


oh children..


----------



## T-Bone

I could be on the best drugs known to man and still not like this type of "music". But whatever ya know, some people do. Anything we don't like we normally perceive as noise. Some people like instruments and melodies....others like this computerized dubstep....stuff.


----------



## Luka92

I love how a columnist on Cracked.com described Skrillex's music as ''the sound of two fax machines f***ing'' in one of the articles.


----------



## Evo

This is dubstep and﻿ Skrillex is not.


----------



## cj66

Evo said:


> This is dubstep and﻿ Skrillex is not.


i haven't read much in this thread beyond this last page. ...wait, actually that's not true--i skimmed the last few posts looking for Skrillex's name.

don't know the correct name for the type of music he makes (or care really) but just wanted to post this remix i heard recently because it's incredible!






^whatever that is i love it.


----------



## Mlochail

I was just going from one thing to the other until dubstep happend =)

My personal fav's at the moment are:

Don't Push me - Tut Tut Kid

Daybreak - Rogue

Dragonflies - Slangor

Fear of Heights - Lokid

DVBBS - DRVGS ft Haley Gene

Chinters Will - Klaypex



Why I like it? It's chaotic and all over the place but in a way that it still sounds legit (to me)


----------



## saso

because it can be


----------



## DMIND11

Some people are ridiculous. Dubstep is good. Just like any other genre, there are good and bad songs. Not all rock songs are good. Not all pop songs are good. Not all rap or hip hop songs are good. If you don't like Dubstep, fine, you probably didn't listen to the good Dubstep.

Here some of my favorite Dubstep songs:

This one is "All Fall Down" by Camo & Krooked






This one is "Everyday" by Rusko


----------



## DMIND11

And to everyone talking bad about Dubstep, just drop it... lol


----------

